# Other Pets > Horses >  Updated baby horse pictures (1 year old now)

## SlitherinSisters

We had a buckskin and a palomino filly that were born last May. We kept the buckskin and sold the palomino about a month ago so I don't have any pictures of her. We sold her to my mom's coworker so we can still see her, I think she'll be in 4H against my sister and the buckskin filly this summer! 

My mare


My mare is 14.1 hands, not tall by any means, but the year old filly is taller than her already!!!! Her mom is 15.1 and I'd say she's the same height as her mom if not taller! 


I thought this one was cute  :Razz: 


A really evil mare we have until we get rid of her. She's very rideable, but she's a grump!!! She's usually off by herself in the field because none of the horses like her. 



The buckskin filly's mom (ignore the crap on the fence, my granny  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Montessa Python

stephanie,
Congrats on the purdy horse!!
BUT please take off the halters.. those things are death traps waiting to happen on any type of fencing and trees..
PLEASE
Carol

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> stephanie,
> Congrats on the purdy horse!!
> BUT please take off the halters.. those things are death traps waiting to happen on any type of fencing and trees..
> PLEASE
> Carol


Trust me, I would take them off if I could. They are on my granny's land and my granny won't let us take off the halters because she has to move them sometimes and she's afraid of the evil one. Once I get my own land they won't have halters, but till then they have to have halters. That's how it's been for the last 5 years.

----------


## Wh00h0069

Good looking horses. I hope to own a few one day.

----------


## ZinniaZ

The momma and her buckskin baby are really pretty!!!  I'd take the momma in a heartbeat.  And the evil one is pretty cute too.  Poor misunderstood evil mares....   :Wink:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> The momma and her buckskin baby are really pretty!!!  I'd take the momma in a heartbeat.  And the evil one is pretty cute too.  Poor misunderstood evil mares....


 :ROFL:  I don't know what her deal is. She's fine with people, but I don't think there is a horse on this earth that could get along with her! 

My sister will like to hear that you love her mare. My mom went and picked up that bay mare for my 11 year old sister (now 14) when she was GREEN broke! I could have killed my mom, but the mare turned out to just love my sister and has always rode better for her than anyone else.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Maybe she wasn't turned out with other horses when she was younger-- who knows...

I really do like that bay mare.  I'm glad the old "green on green" warnings were not true in your sister's case!  Good for her.   :Smile:

----------


## Jyson

Beautiful horses! It never ceases to amaze me how fast they grow, and how quickly they can catch their parents in size.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Maybe she wasn't turned out with other horses when she was younger-- who knows...
> 
> I really do like that bay mare.  I'm glad the old "green on green" warnings were not true in your sister's case!  Good for her.


That could be, I have no clue. We didn't get her till she was 16, but I do know that she was a brood mare. She's been with our family for a few years now so it's not like we're in a HUGE hurry to get rid of her. She's bounced around from farm to farm but she always ends up back at ours because she chases other horses around in the pasture when people are around and it's dangerous for nonexperienced horse people to deal with. So....hopefully we'll find her a good home with someone that doesn't have any other horses! 

Lol no kidding about that! I could have killed my mom!!!! Thank GOD she was/is a good horse for my sister! She has one issue that scares me, when she lopes she bucks. We've been told that she's lazy and doesn't want to lope  :Confused: , she's gotten better and only does a small buck rather than one that throws you through the air. Of course she hardly does a thing when my sister lopes her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Beautiful horses! It never ceases to amaze me how fast they grow, and how quickly they can catch their parents in size.


That's for sure!!!! It's absolutely amazing!

----------


## ZinniaZ

Bucking could be her way of getting her back in order for the loping.  Some green horses haven't figured out their bodies yet and they need to buck to sort of chiropractically adjust themselves for cantering.

Or it could be that she doesn't like people other than your sister telling her what to do!   :Wink:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Bucking could be her way of getting her back in order for the loping.  Some green horses haven't figured out their bodies yet and they need to buck to sort of chiropractically adjust themselves for cantering.
> 
> Or it could be that she doesn't like people other than your sister telling her what to do!


Huh, I've never heard of that! It would make sense though because she does it every time, but then she's totally fine with loping after that. She deffinitely prefers my sister over anyone else!!!!

----------

